# Topics > Arts > Music >  Musical robots from Intel Corporation, Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Intel Corporation

----------


## Airicist

The Robotic Musicians known as: Intel's Industrial Control in Concert 

 Uploaded on Oct 17, 2011




> A whimsical collaboration of several devices powered Intel® Atom™ processors revealing how Intel® Architecture can be used for real-time capability as it applies in the industrial environment.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Plays Traditional Chinese Zither 

Published on Dec 30, 2013




> It's one thing to see a robot conduct a band of tablets to perform DJ Flume's techno hit "More Than You Got," but it's something entirely different to witness an elegant claw-like robot pluck a zither with such evocative grace.
> 
> Shelly, as the robot is called, sits atop her bench across from Lisa Prout, a veteran zither player and a product engineer working on embedded technologies for Intel's Intelligent Systems Group, which builds industrial automation technologies or what's known as the Internet of Things.
> 
> "She's always reliable and 100% repeatable," said Prout about Shelly.
> 
> The Chinese Zither has a history that dates back 2000 years, but many people today may remember the role it played in the famous fight scene in the movie "Kung Fu Hustle." Its Chinese name, guzheng, literally means "ancient instrument." It was a preferred instrument in the Chinese courts during the dynasty periods.
> 
> Prout, who has played for more than two decades, said that the instrument has evolved over the centuries, and in its current form measures about 6 feet long and has 21 strings.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Experience Virtualized Industrial Workloads in Harmony 

Published on Feb 24, 2014




> Two worlds meet in this inspirational duet between human and robot musicians! Watch as Intel Intelligent Systems perform in tandem with a traditional zitherist to demonstrate how multiple workloads—including motion control, HMI, and vibration analysis—can be combined on a single system while achieving real-time performance in a virtualized environment. Built on an Intel® Core™ i7 processor-based platform, the robot zither integrates a virtualization software stack using a hypervisor with preconfigured virtual machines (VMs) running a combination of real-time and general-purpose OSes.

----------


## Airicist

Virtualized Industrial Workloads at Embedded World 2014 

Published on Apr 8, 2014




> The award winning robot "Shelly" took center stage at Embedded World 2014 to demonstrate the first product in the new Intel® Industrial Solutions System Consolidation Series. The new system consolidation products from Intel provide the pre-integration and validation of crucial hardware and software components to enable faster delivery of high-performance virtualized solutions that support multiple workloads. In this video, Scott Thomas, a product development manager at Intel, discusses this harmonized system for deterministic, real-time performance. Built on an Intel® Core™ i7 processor-based platform, Shelly integrates a virtualization software stack with a Linux* partition and two instances of Wind River VxWorks*.

----------

